# Μιλήστε μέσω Skype χωρίς υπολογιστή



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Μόλις αγόρασα αυτό (το είπαμε ότι είμαι γκατζετάκιας) και είμαι ήδη ενθουσιασμένη. Εδώ και καιρό κάνω τηλεφωνήματα μέσω Skype, είτε εντελώς δωρεάν στους άλλους χρήστες, είτε σε κανονικά τηλέφωνα, με κόστος 0,02/λεπτό -- που είναι περίπου το 1/6 από την αστική κλήση του ΟΤΕ, χώρια πόσο στοιχίζουν τα υπεραστικά ή στο εξωτερικό. 

Βέβαια, οι περισσότεροι από σας έχετε αποκτήσει κάποιο πακέτο με τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους, αλλά όταν το είχα με τη Forthnet, μου στοίχιζε 30 40 ευρώ το μήνα. Συνέβη και η γνωστή ιστορία που δεν μου το μετέφεραν στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία, οπότε τους διαολόστειλα. Έκτοτε είχα για ένα διάστημα ALTEC ως πακέτο τηλεφωνημάτων εντός Ελλάδος, αλλά χρεοκόπησε.

Αυτό που πήρα τώρα είναι συσκευή που συνδέεται με το Skype χωρίς να έχεις ανοιχτό τον υπολογιστή, μέσω του modem. Και είναι ασύρματο, δεν χρειάζεται καν να είσαι δίπλα στον υπολογιστή για να μιλάς. Είναι συγχρόνως και κοινή συσκευή, άρα μπορείς να κάνεις και τηλεφωνήματα ΟΤΕ και φυσικά να δέχεσαι τηλεφωνήματα από όλους. Αγόρασα και ένα πακετάκι απεριόριστων τηλεφωνημάτων στην Ελλάδα με 3,40 ευρώ το μήνα. Τα εκτός Ελλάδος μού στοιχίζουν όπως είπαμε 0,02 το λεπτό, ή μπορώ να επεκτείνω το πακέτο σε διεθνές με λίγα παραπάνω -- αλλά δεν μου χρειάζεται γιατί κάνω λίγα τηλεφωνήματα στο εξωτερικό.


----------

